
Unintended consequences of coronavirus (from Jason and Chamath new podcast) - kirillzubovsky
https://smashnotes.com/p/all-in/e/covid-19-political-economic-social-ramifications/s/what-are-the-unintended-consequences-of-coronavirus-lockdown
======
RalfWausE
We may also see some positive effects: Some companys may see the benefits of
allowing homeoffice, others may see the benefits of not giving incentives to
its employees to come to work ill. Perhaps a year of reduced travel and trade
may also benefit the climate change...

Somewhere i have heard the phrase "Nothing is so bad that it doesn't have some
good sides"...

~~~
kirillzubovsky
Definitely. This is also going to make sure we all take a deep breath, and
stop being so consumerism focused for once. It's insane that our economy takes
a nose dive the day people aren't allowed to spend frivolously for two weeks.

